# Things that can go wrong!



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Was out for the youth phez opener on saturday. As we are driving my son spots a big old coyote right in a farmer's yard. I had the calls and a brand new remington 700 ADL .223 in the back and my son wanted to give it a try. Drove a half mile west and hid the vehicle and sneaked into a shelterbelt that sat high with a nice long draw that lead right too us. I squalled a couple times and I had my son looking down wind with no action. I spot 2 coyotes come out of some corn to the north east of us. Squall some more and they give a look a couple times but don't commit. Changed to the pup distress on my old stand-by crit'r call standard and they decide to start coming. The front runner is coming steady right up the draw toward us, the other is lagging a good 100-150 yards behind the whole way and not as eager. I coax the front one to about 30-40 yards and it is stopped facing me with the cross hairs on him. The other is lagged back at least 150 yards. Knowing my shooting capabilities I'm thinking I can coax the back one a little closer, but the front one decides to start going downwind and I can't get him to stop and the other isn't coming. I try to swing around before the front catches my scent, my bipod gets stuck in some grass and I can't swing on him, he catches my scent or sees movement and hits the gas, the other follows suit. I take two cracks at the one running, but that isn't my strong suit and I blew it.

Moral of the story is at least get that front one to get some fur. Don't get greedy. I wanted to look like the hero in front of my kid so he would have a good story to tell. Instead I hear in the background, "You sure blew that one dad." "Yes I did son, yes I did."

Now I educated 2 in a place that I know there are at least three, as the one we originally didn't ever come. How long should I give it befor letting it cool off?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh ya, been there before.. I did the same thing two years ago and I went right back that week and used a different call and got one. It could have been a new dog, but it was a dead dog none the less. By the way I love critter calls, they are all I use anymore


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes that is a good lesson to learn. With my luck and my shooting skill, I would say I would have taken that first one and not worried about the rear one. Of course, easier said than done right?


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It easy to think I'll just go for the front one, but after you've done that a persons nature is to test his limits and really go for that true double. Doing it in front of your son ads that much more incentive to give it a try. When things go wrong, it happens quick at the time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Either way, a good learning experience for your son, and a story you can tell for years!


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

The last double that came in to me I got the first one at about 25 yds, the second one I missed at about 75, then missed again at about 125, and didn't hit him till he was at a dead sprint at a little over 200. Some times it just seems to easy and I forget to aim or something. Nothing humbles a hunter like a wiff :shake:


----------

